# Appropriate Chews for 13 week old



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

What are the opinions of a good 'chewy'? I know there are mixed reviews on rawhide and I'm not really sure what a bully stick is, so I'm hoping to get some good advice on what I can offer my puppy that can keep him busy once in a while (for a while), that is both safe and enjoyable to him.

I've tried the Nylabone (etible - roast beef flavored) bone and went with the large one, but I didn't like how easy it was for him to snap it into swallowable sized pieces, so that was immediately thrown out and he looked at my like "hey, what are you doing.....mean lady"!

So, what's everyone giving their puppies to knaw on? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have any pet stores near your house? Petco, pet smart, or some kind of mom and pop shop? Most of these have billy sticks which are much better than rawhide. Do you really want to know what a bully stick actually is?

Nylabones are good, but not the edible ones. I never really liked those and they stink. They have puppy specific ones that are a little softer that are not edible ones. They're meant to last and they really do.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

My dogs love Old West Beef Tendon Chew Strips...they're natural, easily digestible, and last awhile (depending on the dog). I buy them in bulk so they can have one every couple days. My breeder recommended them to me and he gave them to the pups when they were around 8 weeks old. Bruiser is now 4 mos. and he's been getting them since he was 8 weeks old. He goes nutty for them and they keep him busy and out of trouble when we're not playing. I found them at this place for free shipping since I bought a few boxes 

Dog Treats & Food Supplies Online | Bones, Rawhide, Puppy Food | Supplements, Food Storage


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Baron really likes his Bully sticks, I order the odor free ones from their website http://www.bestbullysticks.com

I started him off on the 6" but those don't last long enough so now he gets the 12".

He also likes kongs stuffed with frozen peanut butter or a kong treat. 

The bully sticks keep his attention the longest. I also like using the food ball, it dispenses food as he rolls it. We just put his plain kibble in there. Sometimes he will eat a whole cup of food from his ball..

Oh, I also got the Nylabone beef flavored one. He really isn't a huge fan of it right now, thats $20 down the tubes. 

Also I will toss him a couple ice cubes or he loves 2 liter bottles. Actually any plastic bottle will do just tear of the label.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

He also likes kongs stuffed with frozen peanut butter or a kong treat. 

Also I will toss him a couple ice cubes or he loves 2 liter bottles. Actually any plastic bottle will do just tear of the label.[/QUOTE]


I haven't frozen the peanut butter yet, I'm going to try that as it might last longer. Bruiser also loves those plastic bottles (much cheaper then toys) and ice cubes are great also. 

Thanks for another idea!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, stock up on Bully sticks. Bestbullysticks.com is great, and Costco also has them for an excellent price. No, you don't want to know what they are. Just let your dog enjoy them.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!! I'm going to see if they have Bully Sticks and Old West Beef Tendon Chew Strips at PetSmart first, if not, I'll go to the websites to order them! 

I tried the peanut butter in the Kong and I guess I have the only puppy that doesn't like peanut butter!! WTH?? haha

p.s. I'm guessing that I really DON'T want to know what a Bully Stick is....haha...I'll just look forward to seeing Kimber enjoying them! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Bully sticks are WAY overpriced @ Petsmart.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, so my husband and I went to Petsmart to get Kimber a Bully Stick - yes, they are very expensive, but we wanted to get him one to try before we ordered a bunch from the web. Anyway, my husband looks at the ingredients and it's simply "Beef Pizzle" - we are both like "what the heck is that" - maybe it's the skin? Maybe it's intestines? Maybe it's parts of the cow they blend up together and fry to make these things? So, we get home and my husband has to do a little research on the web for 'pizzle' and OMG......seriously!? I about threw up in my mouth a little bit and my husband was laughing his 'you know what' off!! Poor cow - I guess they really do use EVERY part!! We're not going to tell Kimber what they are made of.....just that it's 'beef' - hahaha.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lol. . . . told you you didn't want to know!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

But they're a necessary evil!! Stosh likes Himalayan Chews and they last a really really long time. He gnaws on them for hours. He liked the braided and twisty bully sticks better than the straight ones, who knows why. When he was little and teething I froze raw whole carrots and he loved them because they were cold and the right shape to fit into those hard to reach back teeth.


----------



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

Almost bought some this morning myself. Didn't know what they were and then read your thread. LOL


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

BestK9GSD said:


> Ok, so my husband and I went to Petsmart to get Kimber a Bully Stick - yes, they are very expensive, but we wanted to get him one to try before we ordered a bunch from the web. Anyway, my husband looks at the ingredients and it's simply "Beef Pizzle" - we are both like "what the heck is that" - maybe it's the skin? Maybe it's intestines? Maybe it's parts of the cow they blend up together and fry to make these things? So, we get home and my husband has to do a little research on the web for 'pizzle' and OMG......seriously!? I about threw up in my mouth a little bit and my husband was laughing his 'you know what' off!! Poor cow - I guess they really do use EVERY part!! We're not going to tell Kimber what they are made of.....just that it's 'beef' - hahaha.


You live in nebraska and had to google that? I've ate beef shlong before overseas and it's not that bad...

Food tastes in modern society have changed based on our 'morals' and taste for advertising. In the US we generally don't eat tongue, lents, tendon or testicles. You pull any menu off any old hotel or rail transport and these foods were very common 100 years ago in the US. 

I guess I am the odd person who thinks it's normal for butt or sirlon to be considered a 'steak'.

Oh well...


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I also give Saber a piece of veggie or fruit most days for her to play with, chew, and eat. It is fun and keeps her occupied for quite awhile sometimes just exploring it. So far she likes raw carrots, raw asparagus, raw broccoli, a raw cabbage leaf (very fun toy and then fun to shred), an apple, a frozen banana chunk, and celery leaves.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

neiltus said:


> You live in nebraska and had to google that? I've ate beef shlong before overseas and it's not that bad...
> 
> Food tastes in modern society have changed based on our 'morals' and taste for advertising. In the US we generally don't eat tongue, lents, tendon or testicles. You pull any menu off any old hotel or rail transport and these foods were very common 100 years ago in the US.
> 
> ...


 
Living in Nebraska doesn't automatically make you a cattle farmer - haha. I've never heard the term "pizzle" for any part of the cow - so yes, we had to look it up. Cow tongue is available in the grocery stores and rocky moutain oysters are a tradition, so some of those things are not 'strange' to me - but pizzle...izzle .


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Lol. . . . told you you didn't want to know!


HAHA - you were right!! Why did we look it up.....why???


----------

